# K9 Dosage Info



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm having a very difficult time writing this so please bare with me. 

Around 7 years ago I was introduced to a 7 week old blue pitbull puppy. From that day forward she has been by my side through thick and thin she has been there. I remember the day she passed her obedience training I felt like the proud father of a child passing kindergarten. About 6 months or so ago she was unfortunately diagnosed with cancer. She underwent surgery to remove a tennis ball sized mass from her tail / butt region. The vet was unable to remove the entire mass due to the location. (Her rectum would of had to have been removed to get the entire mass) 

About a week ago my wife and I brought all of our dogs to a local dog-park. Well my pit thinks she is part fish and spent the majority of the time there playing in the water. She now has a bad cough so I took her to the vet to get checked out. Coincidentally it was time for her to have a follow up to the last surgery follow up. (chest x-ray was mass free so it hasn't effected her lungs yet) The vet mentioned the size of the tumor has grown and drew a line on her to show what he would have to remove to get it out. Knowing that they can't get all of it; I stopped him and said that I don't want to put her through another surgery, nor do I want to put her through kemo. That's when I heard the words I feared the most "keep her comfortable until.." that's where I started to lose my composure and show that 6' 230 doesn't stop a man from crying in front of strangers.... I couldn't bring myself to ask what the prognoses is. He could see this and said that he would send her home with steroids for the tumor and an antibiotic for her cough. 

Now I'm sitting here on the floor holding my friend while she coughs knowing that I am helpless to correcting her ailment and her days are inevitably numbered. I'm reaching out to you asking for some way to make her comfortable while this evil disease slowly takes her from me. She can't be on steroids forever as it will likely destroy her internally.

Have any of you used marijuana as a replacement for steroids? I've read reports that marijuana can shrink tumors and some suggest that it can cure cancer all together. I know she will not be with me much longer, but I don't want these final days, weeks, months, etc to be anything less than the absolute best she can have. 

**I know her cough isn't related to the mass, but seeing her like this is a HUGE reality check and I don't want to find out later that I could have done something to make her life better.


----------



## gladstoned (Jan 23, 2012)

That sucks. I thought I was in the same boat. Almost two months ago I woke up and my Shepard couldn't walk, he could just lay there and cry. I took me a minute to realize what was going on cuz it was really early and I was half asleep. I just starting balling. We called vets, found one that would take him in. found it it was arthritis. He is only 5! But he's a big boy. We gave him meds and vitamins and he still limps and whines alot. I thought he would live to atleast 12, 13 years. Nope, not the big ones. Anyway, I am not a vet, but I love my dog too. I blow smoke on him now and he likes it. I've had cats that will walk up and literally take a big hit off the smoke, but not dogs. When I have my next harvest I will take some oil or butter and put in on some hamburger with white rice mixed in. I would start out slow, but he doesn't have a big ass tumor like your dog. It may not be good advice, but I would being trying something and anything. Good luck to you. I am also 6', but a lot fatter at 280 lol. I started crying and my girlfriend dove out of bed she said she never saw me cry in 13 years she knew something crazy was going down. lol. Now he is babied twice as much but it kills him to see the female running circles around him though.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Jan 23, 2012)

when a pet gets sick to where it isnt enjoying life, stop being selfish and put the pet down. it sux but you need to think of the animals well being.


----------



## fishwhistle (Jan 23, 2012)

Bro all you can do is love them and make them as comfortable as possible,they like hamburger mixed in with their food as a treat.just reading your post makes me start to tear up,my shepard is 13 or 14 and hes having a little rougher time getting around nowadays due to arthritis.In my safe i keep the ashes of my dogs so that when i die they can be put with mine,some religions say animals dont go to heaven but i say they should be the first ones let in,much love,FW


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys. Any ideas / recipes for treat like snacks I can make her? The hamburger idea sounds good, but I want something I can easily give to her on an as needed basis. 



jesus of Cannabis said:


> when a pet gets sick to where it isnt enjoying life, stop being selfish and put the pet down. it sux but you need to think of the animals well being.


I agree (assuming this is a general statement and you aren't calling me selfish), and I do love her enough to let her go; however she isn't that bad yet. Her kennel cough is godawful sounding and is really what put me in the funk. The tumor is unsightly, but it isn't slowing her down. I think she will be ok (in a sense) once she gets over the cough. A friend of mine had the same issue (cough) with her dog after taking it to the park. She said the cough was terrible but lasted only about a week. There is hope after all


----------



## dozer777 (Jan 27, 2012)

sorry about your friend i went through a similar experience with my 11 year old rottie a few years back.I would suggest glucosamine it does wonders for aches and pains in dogs my wife currently has a 6 year old pit with a bad hip the glucosamine is a godsend it takes a few weeks to really kick in our dog is 70% better she acts like a puppy.I wouldnt suggest giving your dog weed unless ingested i would also run it by a vet they are usually pretty cool.dont skimp on the glucosamine spend the extra money and get the good stuff.And when the time comes dont let your buddy suffer do the right thing hope this helps good luck .And glucosamine works for pain also Dozer


----------



## SketchyGrower (Jan 27, 2012)

Bro... This is one thing that get me every time  I couldn't get threw your post with out starting to tear up. Not a dog owner but, I loved my cat just as much as anyone could love another animal..(with out getting weird..lol) 21 years old! He was older then me by a year when we had to put him down. Never forget that feeling. To give you an idea I had this guy from "my birth" up until the day before my 21 birthday... Pretty shitty b-day.. I moved his littler upstairs even kept him in my room just so I could keep an eye on him.. But, once he started to just sit n cry... I knew it was time and yea..... It hurts to even think about having to do it.. but, that's the drawback of having a pet gotta stiffen up the lip n help your buddy stop the pain...

I'm a weak ass when I comes to animals.. Can't even watch those ASPCA commercials


----------



## PetFlora (Jan 27, 2012)

ASAP go to www.vitalityscience.com Call and speak with Stephen. Tell him the situation. He has products supported with testimonials to get your dog better.


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Jan 27, 2012)

I appreciate the support. Her cough has subsided for the most part and the swelling around the tumor area seems to have gone down some. She is starting to act like her old self    

PetFlora: I will call Stephen tomorrow. Thank you for the info. I'm thinking about starting her on a juice regiment. This video gave me the idea.

[video=youtube;qa0nLdVJiIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qa0nLdVJiIg[/video]


----------



## NoizeForMasses (Feb 3, 2012)

I love animals. I say let your friend in on the cannabis. Let him have some fun.


----------



## nameno (Apr 3, 2012)

How 'bout the phoenix tears deal?


----------



## palehawaiian (May 13, 2012)

I have a three year old rednose pit named Bronx. He was a rescue and had a very rough life. IE the original owner tried to crop his ears and only managed to take a 1/4 inch X 3 inch chunck out of his ear. His dew claws were removed at home with what the vet suspected to be fingernail clippers. Along with the beatings and malnurishment he came to our home a skin and bones wreck at 44 pounds. While he has no chronic illness such as cancer, he does have obvious signs of anxiety and we have noticed when he plays hard he will lay and cry for days. Well wtf let's give him a budder cookie. Get him high he can sleep it off. Just incase u decide to try mmj for your dog here is some of my experiences with it for my dog. 

Bronxs is now 77 pounds of pure muscle. He eats pot lollypops made with a jello karo syrup and bud butter recipe. He gets fucked up lol. He loves it. I know 100% that it helps his pain. He knows he likes it. My friend makes potent dispensary grade lolly pops made with 1.5 grams of potent bud only canabutter. I eat 4 and almost regret it. Granted it was scary finding his dose. His first time high he got to high. Resulted in tremors and what I believe were audio and visual hallucinations. I held him all night in bed keeping him calm and comfy. He was fine in the am. We backed off and lighted the dose to 2 suckers a day sometimes a we bit more. He does like the high. He seeks them out. Steals them if possible and will eat to the point of loss of muscle control starts in and the hallucinations start. On a proper dose the reaction goes as such usually...

30 to 45 minutes after ingestion he gets really hyper. I'm talking mach speed laps around the living room and playful aggression. Nipping at my ankles chewing on my hands. This will last 15 to 30 minutes. Then he usually calms down and goes and finishes a huge bowl of food followed with a dream filled, entertaing for me to watch nap. Full of barking and rabbit chasing I can only assume. Stoned he is able to meet new people without fear. He loses the anxiety and fearful demeanor more and u can see the happy guy he is. It's been an experience for us for sure. While he eats em like me to get himself high, not for chronic conditions or cancer, I do recommend u try it. Its been helpful for him just as well as me.

Hope u get as much relief as possible for him. I know the bond between man and dog is strong and its hard to see them suffer. Best of luck guys take care. And keep ur head up.


----------



## bass1014 (May 15, 2012)

hey brother just want to say i feel your pain.. i had a bassit hound with bad his and she coulndt walk to good so we started giving her seeds from some swag and it seemed to helped so we just started to grind up some bud or good trimmings in with a soft and hard food mix like a parsley or a spice. but she would actually get up and move arround instead of dragging her ass.. but it only lasted for a lil while before we had to put her down.. they cant speak and say i'm done so if you love your bud think of him and help him as much as you can and come to the realization that he might be better off being put down ..rip pups...


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dont give your dog any cannabis. Dogs react differently to it and it can cause A LOT of stress and anxiety, especially if they are already in a high stress/anxiety situation. I would consider your dogs situation high stress and anxiety.. Im terribly sorry to hear about your friends illness.. I have a dog myself and just thinking about being in your situation makes me want to cry. Seeds would be ok most likely. They are highly nutritious and have the good fatty omegas. If nothing else its a great treat for your dog.. my dog loves to eat seeds.

Your vet gave you the right advice, keep your friend as comfortable as possible until its time. Try not to be too sad when that time does come, just remember your friend isnt suffering anymore and thats something you should celebrate. Im sure your friend would feel the same way. I know mine would after all weve been though.


----------

